# these wheels should come stock



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Chrome


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That would be cool:smiles: Thats is a great cut in paste job did you do it:question:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=43241>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't let sj see those!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Photoshop 8 CS I been using PS since 96 
<img src=http://www.performanceboats.net/images/MYBOAT.jpg>


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

thats funny that method works for displaying Images on my other
site I visit www.OffshoreOnly.com


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Try this (img src=http:******) using the < >'s instead of parenthesis


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *Photoshop 8 CS I been using PS since 96
> <img src=http://www.performanceboats.net/images/MYBOAT.jpg> *


Topdj i fix your post go back up to it and hit edit and see what i did and you will see how i did it. Just do that next time.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ok how did you get my tractor to show up? that one I uploaded to the forum server?
,,,, PerformanceBoats.Net I own so I upload stuff to the Image directory,, I also Own the website www.SternDriveSpecialists.com the guy the runs the place is real nice I will be riding in his 38 foot twin blown boat for a poker run in 2 weeks


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Topdj after you post your attachment go back to your post open the attachment right click on the picture go down to properties and copy the address. Close the picture and go to edit and do the (img src=http:******) thing just like i did in your post and then click save .


----------

